# Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)



## troesch (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand helfen die Fehlermeldung "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" zu beheben?

Habe leider keine Ahnung.

Wie der Fehlrer entstand: Über ein PHP-Script wird eine Verbindung zur MySQL Datenbank hergestellt mit mysql_connect. Die ersten Tage funktionierte es, aber nun gibt es diese Fehlermeldung aus.

Was ich bereits festgestellt habe: Das Script enthält kein mysql_close(). Ich vermute, das Script wird auf einem Linux/Unix-Server ausgeführt und es kann keine Verbindung herstellen, da zuviele Verbindungen offen sind. Wie gesagt weiss ich's aber nicht. Was mach ich nun. (Wieso ich das nicht genau weiss?: Das Problem tritt nicht bei mir auf, ich bin nur die, die das Problem lösen sollte.)

Vielen Dank


----------



## shutdown (13. Dezember 2004)

Ähm...

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht genau, woran es liegt, aber:

Ich habe bisher noch in keinem meiner Skripte ein mysql_close() gemacht (vielleicht sollte ich das mal tun) und ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme damit.

Darum vermute ich einfach mal, dass dein Server "schlechter" aufgesetzt ist, so dass er diesen "Fehler" nicht ignoriert, wenn überhaupt.

Ansonsten würde ich den Fehler wo anders suchen...

shutdown


----------

